# Fishing in Isle of Palms



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

I normally fish in the Outer Banks of NC. Recently made a trip (not to fish) to Myrtle Beach, but thanks to the weather and Bass Pro, got to do a little Pier and surf Fishing (Apache Pier). Caught a few Spot, one black drum, one Atlantic Spade and my son 5 years caught his first Shark from the surf!!

So anyway my question. I will be visiting Isle of Palms, staying at Wild Dunes. Any good places to surf fish around there? How 'bout piers? I guess Folly is closest?

Thanks,
Tideline


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats. Those spadefish can fight for a little guy. I caught a few in FL and thought I had a small snook or something. Anyway I fish FL and the GA coast so I'm no help as far as spots but, I know the guys are always talking about Folly. Never been but, maybe I'll get out there some day. Good luck.


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

tideline said:


> I normally fish in the Outer Banks of NC. Recently made a trip (not to fish) to Myrtle Beach, but thanks to the weather and Bass Pro, got to do a little Pier and surf Fishing (Apache Pier). Caught a few Spot, one black drum, one Atlantic Spade and my son 5 years caught his first Shark from the surf!!
> 
> So anyway my question. I will be visiting Isle of Palms, staying at Wild Dunes. Any good places to surf fish around there? How 'bout piers? I guess Folly is closest?
> 
> ...



Folly Beach will be your best bet. Surf fishing around here is a waste of time.


----------



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats the normal game around Folly? I would imagine it is prettty flat close to the beach, no troughs or anything like that. How about on the pier? 

tideline


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

The beach is really flat, but the pier has structure around it. The County has put in artificial reefs along the sides of the pier. There are also troughs along the pier. You'll have to find them for yourself.


----------



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks to those who replied. 

Made the trip, actually ended up staying at Folly Beach, right next to the pier in the HI. Gotta say I think I've found my new weekend/short trip beach. Just shy of 6 hours, not bad considering the OBX is almost 8. As long as it doesn't get comercialized like a lot of smaller beach towns are it will be a great place to go. Great food, low cost in general, very close and nice low crowd beach. I give it a 9 our of 10. 9 because the beach is really too flat to surf fish - you guys were right. 

Got to get me son out to fish a couple times. Only luck we had during the day was getting hot, the evenings were crowded with people walking on the pier (almost caught a few of them while casting). We did manage to get a small whiting on Saturday night. Funny thing, the girl fishing next us, who couldn't cast, got tangled in my sons line while this fish was on. Managed to get the lines untangles and he got to "fight" the fish for a little. The sinker and fish was quite a load for a 5 year old  

Great trip, and the people were really nice in Folly. 

One question: is there not a "No Surfing within X feet of the pier" law in that area? Those guys were really close - a couple were actually going between pylings.

Thanks again!

Tight lines,
tideline


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

There's actually great surf fishing in Folly, but you have to schlep your way out to it.

I was down there this June and spent most of the week on the pier playing with kingfish and trying not to hit surfers. Late in the week I wandered out to the north end of the island-- drive as far north as you can on East Ashley, then walk down to the beach. There's OK fishing right by the beach entrances, but for the real fun walk the quarter mile up to the inlet facing the Morris Island Light-- just make sure that you have shark rigs. Give it a shot next time you're there.

BTW, I agree on Folly-- we made the drive down form the DC area because we were getting sick of the Delaware/Outer Banks crowdfests that most Washingtonians head for and wanted to find a "new" beach. Along with Block Island in the fall, Folly in the early summer is my new favorite beach.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Fishing at the north end of Folly is spotty at best. I try to go right aroudn high tide so I can catch the outgoing. At least it's a pretty view of the Morris Light. I'm waiting on my kayak so I can launch from there.


----------



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a really goo article about big game fishing via kayak in Saltwater Sportsman mag this month. You may want to check it out, even if you aren't in ot for big game.

Tideline


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah that is a really informative write up. Thats looks like that would be a whole lot of fun landing one of those sails from a yak!


----------

